# Please recommend perfume of wife



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I am overseas and wan to buy ny wife perfume in the duty free sho. Please recommend based on the following... 

Not any resemblance of fruited smell! She hates it

Must be a well known and in fashion name brand

Should be more on the sensuality but not overly too sweet etc. 

Please advise!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Try Donna Karan Cashmere Mist. It smells of sandalwood and amber and is really warm and sexy. I love it. Not sweet at all, I hate sweet. Sold in better stores like Neiman Marcus, Macy's, Lord & Taylor, or at Sephora. Also available in a body lotion for layering so the scent lasts longer which is nice.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I hate fruit smells and the fact that almost everywhere you look there is a product in some fruit smell. Really who wants to come out of the shower smelling like a fruit basket? Ugh yeah so it is not for me at least. 
I would recommend my favorite perfume is Christian Dior's J'adore. It has a subtle smell that is not too much.


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you ladies. Please keep the recommendations coming as I would go and smell before buying...


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

joshbjoshb said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am overseas and wan to buy ny wife perfume in the duty free sho. Please recommend based on the following...
> 
> ...


Angel by Victoria Secret


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I love Happy Heart by Clinique.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> *Try Donna Karan Cashmere Mist. *It smells of sandalwood and amber and is really warm and sexy. I love it. Not sweet at all, I hate sweet. Sold in better stores like Neiman Marcus, Macy's, Lord & Taylor, or at Sephora. Also available in a body lotion for layering so the scent lasts longer which is nice.


I agree on Cashmere Mist.

I also like Black Cashmere, which is my very very favorite, but my WH doesn't like it because he does like sweeter scents so I don't wear it often.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Angel by Victoria Secret


I like this one as well. My husband likes Tommy girl it reminds him of when we first started dating.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I like _Tommy Girl_ by Tommy Hilfiger.

_Beautiful_ by Estee Lauder is also good.

I tend to favor lighter scents.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

For you get some Press Play. My wife loves that when it is on me!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I am an Estee Lauder girl. 

My favorite is 'Beautiful', closely followed by 'Knowing', then 'Youth Dew'.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

square1 said:


> I like this one as well. My husband likes Tommy girl it reminds him of when we first started dating.


I actually only like this one because most of the women I know want it.

But I actually can't stand perfume. I haven't smelled one yet that I like. I almost passed out when I went into Sephora.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

pidge70 said:


> I love Happy Heart by Clinique.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is one of my favorites too... They have Clinique Happy too. Both are nice.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I love Angel, it is in a beautiful star-shaped bottle.

I also like Jean Paul Gaultier, the classique one.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF wears D&G "Light Blue", and I really like it on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Chanel "Chance" or Calvin Klein "Euphoria".


----------



## 123savemarriage (Dec 30, 2011)

Bench is better for me. It's light and it's scent is not that strong.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

This many women still wear perfume? I thought it was something that had gone by the wayside. Everywhere I go I see signs saying "This is a PERFUME FREE ZONE" now. I haven't worn it for decades.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> This many women still wear perfume? I thought it was something that had gone by the wayside. Everywhere I go I see signs saying "This is a PERFUME FREE ZONE" now. I haven't worn it for decades.


I've never seen those signs, is this a US thing?


----------



## cruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Several months ago my wife walked past me in our house and I noticed a new scent, I've never been affected by a perfume like this before. Lol, I attacked her right there in the foyer. So my reccomendation would be Code by Armani.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

RainbowGirl said:


> I've never seen those signs, is this a US thing?


 No such sign . Three of my favorites are Casmir by Chopard, Black Orchid by Tom Ford and Ralph Lauren Blue (for Women). I get compliments on all three whenever I wear them.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, there are such signs all over North America.

People are more mindful of allergies these days.

I still wear perfume because it makes me feel gorgeous. My husband loves to bury his face in my neck and inhale.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love juicy couture sold in most stores, but I'm not sure if it's considered a fruity scent. My other favorite is hot couture by givincy, it's a bit stronger smell and much more expensive. I use a shimmer power rare pearls over the juicy couture and it drives my hubby wild! He loves it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Yes, there are such signs all over North America.
> 
> People are more mindful of allergies these days.
> 
> I still wear perfume because it makes me feel gorgeous. My husband loves to bury his face in my neck and inhale.


I guess I'm totally unobservant, I've never seen a sign like that. I thought the other poster was joking. I'm curious, how would something like that be monitored?


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I guess I'm totally unobservant, I've never seen a sign like that. I thought the other poster was joking. I'm curious, how would something like that be monitored?


My OBGYN has this sign because someone that works there has bad allergies but its the only place I have ever seen it posted. So if I have an appt I make sure not to wear any perfume or strong scented deodorant


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

White Linen or Chanel No. 19


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

i think its more floral
little fruity but I've gotten positive reviews from 
Dior Addict 2
Marc Jacobs Daisy
chloe chloe
escada heat escape
you may have to smell them youself to see if it might be too much for her
I'm 27 i that matters, im not sure how old your wife is...


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I guess I'm totally unobservant, I've never seen a sign like that. I thought the other poster was joking. I'm curious, how would something like that be monitored?


Good question.

People often complain about odors and the wearer is cautioned against wearing scents again.

Some people take this a little too far. I once worked at place where a woman was complaining about the scent of _baby oil._ :rofl: Get a friggin' life and find something real to moan about! She wasn't even having a reaction!

I was on the subway once and a woman took out some scented lotion. I did not smell it, but a nosy beyotch certainly did.  This fool leapt to her feet and angrily confronted the woman who was using the lotion. "You need to be more considerate of people with allergies." 

She was trying to scold an _adult in a public place_! Good thing it wasn't me who received the tongue lashing. My response would have been: "I have an idea! Why don't you get out of my face and mind your own f**king business, you nosy piece of shxt!" 

I hate busybodies.

Applelemon is correct when she says that age is a factor in choosing fragrances. Scents are marketed to different age groups.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Chanel "Chance" or Calvin Klein "Euphoria".


Oh I love both of these :smthumbup: 

Chance is one I'm currently enjoying. Along with Flowerbomb. Every time I wear this one in particular, hubs comments/compliments me.

Flowerbomb - Viktor & Rolf
Notes of: jasmine, freesia, rose, patchouli

Although perfume doesn't usually smell like the pure essential oils, these are amongst my favorites oils too. Sometimes it's nice to dab a small amount of essential oils instead. Good for non-perfume users.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> Try Donna Karan Cashmere Mist. It smells of sandalwood and amber and is really warm and sexy. I love it. Not sweet at all, I hate sweet.


I love Sandalwood, I'll have to check this out!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

PBear said:


> My GF wears D&G "Light Blue", and I really like it on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh I love this too. Very refreshing. I haven't worn it yet but it's usually on the short list.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> Oh I love both of these :smthumbup:
> 
> Chance is one I'm currently enjoying. Along with Flowerbomb. Every time I wear this one in particular, hubs comments/compliments me.
> 
> ...


Great minds, babe. 

Chance costs about $150 a bottle. I have more important things to spend money on, so I buy samples from Ebay.

A canadian drug store chain has a sample set, which comes with a gift certificate for one of the perfumes in the box. That is how I received my first bottle of Euphoria.

I also love Jo Malone fragrances.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> I guess I'm totally unobservant, I've never seen a sign like that. I thought the other poster was joking. I'm curious, how would something like that be monitored?


I'm in Canada, and I think almost all schools have this rule now too. And hospitals, clinics, businesses etc. It can't really be enforced, it's just polite not to overdo the perfume when out in public, and people are becoming more mindful of it I guess.

My brothers wife and my brother stayed at my husbands apartment years ago before we were married, and it took him a MONTH to get rid of all the smells left behind. The woman wore so much perfume it literally made me gag. I have also had to ask to be moved at a concert once because the woman sitting beside me had bathed in something cloying before coming and my eyes were watering. I don't think I have actual allergies, but those two would have killed anyone who did.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I'm in Canada, and I think almost all schools have this rule now too. And hospitals, clinics, businesses etc. It can't really be enforced, it's just polite not to overdo the perfume when out in public, and people are becoming more mindful of it I guess.
> 
> My brothers wife and my brother stayed at my husbands apartment years ago before we were married, and it took him a MONTH to get rid of all the smells left behind. The woman wore so much perfume it literally made me gag. I have also had to ask to be moved at a concert once because the woman sitting beside me had bathed in something cloying before coming and my eyes were watering. I don't think I have actual allergies, but those two would have killed anyone who did.


I wish people would be mindful of this at work. There's a woman at my job who wears so much perfume that you can smell it from five feet away. She seems to douse herself in it every morning. Fortunately, I only have to walk past her sometimes. I'd hate to work next to her.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd rather smell too much perfume than BO.

I once left a workplace, because more than one person stank to high heaven. I wanted to throw up all the time.

There was also an elderly woman with _horrible _gas. I found this woman incredibly disgusting and inconsiderate. Go the friggin' doctor if you can't stop farting!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I'd rather smell too much perfume than BO.
> 
> I once left a workplace, because more than one person stank to high heaven. I wanted to throw up all the time.
> 
> There was also an elderly woman with _horrible _gas. I found this woman incredibly disgusting and inconsiderate. Go the friggin' doctor if you can't stop farting!


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mandabear (Jun 20, 2011)

armani and lancomes hypnose smell amazing!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Great minds, babe.
> 
> Chance costs about $150 a bottle. I have more important things to spend money on, so I buy samples from Ebay.
> 
> ...


Samples - that's a great idea! 

I got mine duty-free somewhere, so it cost less than that. Flowerbomb is pricey too. That was received as a gift. I like to switch up perfumes, usually they're birthday gifts. I'll have to check out Jo Malone too. Maybe I'll get into some of that ebay action!


----------

